# Wird AoC WoW ablösen?



## Zidinjo (5. März 2008)

Hi wollte mal eure Meinung wissen ob AoC WoW ablöst. und wie viele Spieler AoC ungefair spielen werden.


----------



## lars1988 (5. März 2008)

In wie fern meinst du ablösen ? ....Ich denke die einen werden AoC spielen , die anderen WoW und andere wiederum HDRO....usw


----------



## Zidinjo (5. März 2008)

okay und wie meinste wie viele Spieler werden AoC spielen 2Millionen??


----------



## lars1988 (5. März 2008)

Da ich selbst AoC noch nich gespielt habe und nur von Videos und Texten her kenne, kann ich dir das auch nich sagen...ich denke das wird man dann nach release mit der zeit sehen werden


----------



## Haudraufwienix (5. März 2008)

Beim mir persönlich ja^^
Allredings habe ich WoW schon vor mehr als einem halben Jahr aufgegeben.
War nur noch ein Time und Money sink.

AoC bringt auf alle Fälle frischen Wind ins Genre.

Warhammer ist nicht umsonst auf ungewisse Zeit verschoben wirden.
Das Spiel braucht mehr Alleinstellungsmerkmale.


----------



## Masterlock (5. März 2008)

Mein WoW Account läuft morgen ab. Wobei ich eigentlich schon seit Sommer 2007 nicht mehr aktiv spiele. Jedenfalls dann heißt es warten. Ich werde auf jeden Fall AoC spielen. 

Ob AoC WoW ablösen wird, kann man nocht nicht sagen. Es werden aber mitsicherheit einge sein, die von WoW zu AoC wechseln. Schon deswegen, weil man auf lvl 80 viel mehr abwechselung hat als in WoW - was AoC sehr interessant macht.  

Für mich ist AoC mein persönliches MMO Highlight 2008!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (5. März 2008)

"Für mich ist AoC mein persönliches MMO Highlight 2008!"
...dem kann ich nur zustimmen !


----------



## Theobald (5. März 2008)

Mein WoW Account ist schon seit 9 Monaten dicht. Seitdem warte ich auf AoC. Irgendwann ist das auch zu Ende, und dann wird gespielt, was mein Bärschamane hergibt.

AoC wird WoW keinesfalls ablösen. Das wäre das Schlimmste, was einem Spiel passieren kann. Denn das würde heißen, das dieser ganze Schund an Spielermaterial, der WoW zu so einem Mißvergnügen hat werden lassen, sich in diesem Spiel rumtreibt.

Da würde dann sogar die gute Phase von WoW, die knapp ein Jahr vom Release an gedauert hat, in dem neuen Spiel nicht mehr vorkommen, weil egoistische Vollidioten ihren Kontrolltick, ihre Mißgunst, ihre vollkommen deplatzierte Ausdrucksweise direkt von Anfang an raus lassen.

Laßt AoC für Funcom genügend Abonnenten haben, um finanziell einen kleinen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Das reicht vollkommen aus, und im Gegenzug haben wir vielleicht eine wunderbare Community, die sich nicht bei den kleinsten Diskrepanzen an die virtuelle Gurgel geht.


----------



## Zidinjo (6. März 2008)

Jap meiner ist in 3 Tagen dicht verkaufe ihn grade bei Ebay ^^. Jap AoC wir auf jeden Highlight 2008 !


----------



## Waldgeist (6. März 2008)

Ich finde es ist ganz wichtig noch zu bemerken, dass ein Spiel, dass nicht annähernd die Subscriberzahlen von WoW erreicht, trotzdem unglaublich erfolgreich sein kann ( auch wirtschaftlich ). Durch den Abofaktor und die dadurch stetigen Einnahmen, kann sich ein aufwändiges MMO schon mit 50 000 regelmäßigen Spielern sehr wohl für den Hersteller lohnen.

Wenn also Age of Conan "nur" 200.000 oder 300.000 Spieler bekommt, wäre es eine unglaubliche Geldquelle für Funcom und die Entwicklung würde ungebremst weitergehen, soviel ist garantiert.

Als bestes Beispiel ist dafür LOTRO zu sehen. Turbine hat in so kurzen Abständen das Spiel so stark erweitert, wie es WoW mit allen Updates + Kaufupdates nicht wurde. Das auch ohne das gleich die Millionengrenze an SPieler gebrochen wurde.

Insgesamt sollte man in meinen Augen, diese ständigen WoW Vergleiche, um den Erfolg, die Features oder sonst etwas eines MMORPGs zu bestimmen bei Seite legen. Es gibt auf dem Markt EIN WoW und das wird auch noch viele Jahre so bleiben und dann gibt es den eigentlichen MARKT ( Im Sinne eines Marktes, wo es um Angebot, Nachfrage, Qualitäten, Preise usw.. geht ). 

WoW ist vielmehr eine Art Markt für sich selbst, auf den die anderen kommenden MMORPGs im Augenblick zumindest noch kaum Einfluß nehmen können.

Gruß
Waldgeist


----------



## Masterlock (6. März 2008)

Alanarion schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ganz wichtig noch zu bemerken, dass ein Spiel, dass nicht annähernd die Subscriberzahlen von WoW erreicht, trotzdem unglaublich erfolgreich sein kann ( auch wirtschaftlich ). Durch den Abofaktor und die dadurch stetigen Einnahmen, kann sich ein aufwändiges MMO schon mit 50 000 regelmäßigen Spielern sehr wohl für den Hersteller lohnen.
> 
> Wenn also Age of Conan "nur" 200.000 oder 300.000 Spieler bekommt, wäre es eine unglaubliche Geldquelle für Funcom und die Entwicklung würde ungebremst weitergehen, soviel ist garantiert.
> 
> ...


Joar sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Das komtm ganz darauf an wie Age of Conan dann wirklich ist, denn in Videos sieht immer alles sher gut aus und funktioniert immer alles.

Aber wir werden es erst sehen wenn es erschienen ist.

Wie ich mich entscheide kann ich noch nicht sagen aber in WoW laufen mir in letzter Zeit viel zu viel Gangsterkiddis rum. Aber in der Gilde in der ich Momentan bin und den Highend-Bereich in WoW mache bin ich soweiso nur in Inis und somit bekomme ich davon nichts mehr mit.


----------



## Efgrib (7. März 2008)

Alanarion schrieb:


> . Durch den Abofaktor und die dadurch stetigen Einnahmen, kann sich ein aufwändiges MMO schon mit 50 000 regelmäßigen Spielern sehr wohl für den Hersteller lohnen.



niedriger sogar, im codemasters-forum (hdro) sagte ein cr mal, 15.000 seien schon "mehr als ausreichend um den betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten und das spiel weiterzuentwickeln"
@topic aoc wird wow niemals "ablösen" können, erstens liegt das an den hardwareanforderungen (wow läuft selbst auf "uralten" rechnern noch spielbar) zweitens ist wow ein spiel, wo selbst die dümmsten noch erfolge sehen (ich erinnere nur an die wow-rentner von giga), während aoc allein kampfsystem viel komplexer ist, drittens ist aufgrund der altersbeschränkung schonmal ein großteil der wow-zielgruppe ausgeschlossen.
und das ich finde ich sehr sehr erfreulich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (8. März 2008)

Achso ^^ 15.000 ist aber wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie viele Realms oder Server wird es geben ?? 2-3


----------



## Theobald (8. März 2008)

Es gibt 3 Arten von Servern, PvE, PvP, RPvP. Ich denke, daß zum Spielstart wenigstens ein deutscher Server je Spielart gestartet wird.

Anders würde es in meinen Augen nicht viel Sinn machen, denn ich persönlich spiele mit dem deutschen Client, und habe weniger als keine Lust, mit anderssprachigen Spielern englisch oder französisch reden zu müssen.


----------



## Firderis (9. März 2008)

Funcom stellt nebenbei von sich aus auch nicht den Anspruch WoW abzulösen. Persönlich glaube ich, WoW wird nur eines Tages von WoW2 abgelöst. Egal welches MMO da kommen mag, in den nächsten 5 Jahren wird kein neues MMO so erfolgreich werden wie WoW, zumindest in Europa und Amerika. Asien hat eigene Regeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (10. März 2008)

Mal gucken ^^ wow2 wird wohl nicht geben^^ da kommen noch ganz viele Addons^^


----------



## Theobald (11. März 2008)

Das denke ich auch, solange die Kuh noch Milch gibt, wird man sie auch nicht schlachten. Immerhin kann man so mit "relativ" wenig Aufwand den maximalen Gewinn abschöpfen.
Es ist ja nicht nur das Suchtprinzip ( Sammelwahn) des Spiels, sondern auch die grafische Schlichtheit, welche auch ein uralter Gammelrechner darzustellen vermag.

Aber lieber ein erfolgreiches WoW an der Spitze, als das sich jetzt 10 Millionen Abonnenten auf andere Spiele aufteilen und diese einfach nur durch ihre Erscheinung zerstören.

Ich habe kein Problem, wenn AoC nur 200.000 zahlende Kunden hat, solange Funcom damit leben kann. Wenn von deren Seite alles im Lot ist, ist es das für mich auch.


----------



## Zidinjo (11. März 2008)

jap ^^ hoff sehr schöne patches ^^


----------



## Jhin (17. März 2008)

Also ablösen wird AoC oder WAR WoW nicht. Dafür lockt Blizzard in diesem Jahr mit einem neuen Addon was einige Spieler doch interessieren wird.

Aaaaaber....... ich bin mir sicher, es werden viele Spieler (besonders die seit Anfang an dabei sind und gar bis jetzt gezockt haben) sich von WoW abwenden und zu AoC und WAR gehen. 

Da WoW, wenn man es seit Realease durchgehend gespielt hat, einfach irgendwann ausgelutscht ist. Da hilft auch kein weiteres Addon. Blizzard hat es aber schlau gemacht: Den 70er geben wir mal was zu tun, also auf weitere 10 Level zur goldenen Level 80 Grenze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kaum kommen Spiele wie AoC und WAR raus, beginnt Blizzard mit zerstörbaren Gebäuden in PvP. Ähhhhm.....Moment mal....... ja das haben etliche Spieler schon vor 3 Jahren vorgeschlagen. *g* 
Kam nur nie was, tja nun kommt die Konkurrenz und was ist.....es werden zerstörbare Gebäude eingeführt. Uhhhh welch Wunder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie dem auch sei, WoW war für mich ein geiles Game, dass ich 3 Jahre lang gezockt habe. Aber mittlerweile kann ich mich an der Knuddel-Grafik nicht mehr erfreuen, gerade wenn man gesehen hat, was mit AoC oder WAR auf einen zukommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Problem sehe ich nur, dass bei AoC auch die Kids kommen werden. Gerade bei Sachen die verboten sind, sind sie schnell dabei,... was Kopf abhacken? Ja das geht, du musst dir nur die UK-Version bestellen.......Papa kannst du mir mal^^.......oder der große Bruder muss mal herhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher, betont bitte nicht immer, dass bei AoC oder WAR keine Kids sein werden.  Gerade das was verboten, oder ab 18 ist, wollen die doch spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (17. März 2008)

Bin 16 und kaufe mir das auch ^^


----------



## Jhin (17. März 2008)

Siehste, dass meine ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (17. März 2008)

16-18 ist eigentlich kein großer unterschied mehr ^^ Mache oft mit 18 21 jährige und die sind fast genau so wie ich . nur mit 18 haste mehr rechte usw ^^


----------



## Masterlock (17. März 2008)

Das Verhalten ist aber ein großer Unterschied - und das merkt man schon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woldemor (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

kann das langsam ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr höre, lesen. Was ist besser WOW, LOTR oder doch besser EV2. 

Leute alle diese tollen Spiele haben ihre Spieler. Es ist langsam kindisch darüber zu diskutieren welche Spiele nun WOW ablösen. Die Frage ist auch müssen die dass?
Also hört bitte damit auf, wir haben aber das....ect.


----------



## Tja (17. März 2008)

woldemor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann das langsam erlich gesagt nicht mehr höre, lesen. Was ist besser WOW, LOTR oder doch besser EV2.
> 
> ...



/unterschreib

Es ist doch wirklich egal, wieviel Subs ein Spiel hat. Solange eine finanziell stabile Basis da ist und diese ist im Schnitt ab 100k gegeben. Wenn AoC also (Hausnummer) 500k Subs erreicht, ist das ein Wahnsinnserfolg und Platz 3 hinter Lineage 2 und WoW!


----------



## Shainara (17. März 2008)

Mir haben nicht die Kids das Game kaputt gemacht, das hat Blizzard ganz alleine geschafft. 

Wenn ich keine Lust auf "Kids" habe, dann gehe ich in eine Gilde, die Spieler ü-18, ü-25, ü-30 aufnehmen. Dann habe ich automatisch keine Sorgen mehr. Und auch als jemand der die 30 überschritten hat, kann ich gerade was meine Erfahrungen in WOW anbelangt nicht unbedingt sagen, das Erwachsen sein etwas mit dem Alter zu tun haben muss. Bis 2 Monate nach BC Release habe ich ausschliesslich High End Content gespielt und wieviele sich da mehr als kindisch benommen haben, möchte ich lieber nicht sagen. Und wir waren eine Ü-18 Gilde !

Zum Thema kann man natürlich nur schätzen. Auch wenn das Spiel n Burner wird wie ich hoffe, wirds sicher WOW nicht ablösen. Das muss es aber auch nicht. Für mich wäre es dann nur wichtig, das genügend Leute das Game abonnieren, so dass FC weiterhin motiviert wäre, das Teil ordentlich zu supporten und Inhalte ohne Ende nachzureichen. Die bisherigen Vorbestellungen und Anmeldungen zur Beta lassen aber einen Rückschluss nicht mehr zu: Das es zum Release floppen wird ;-)


----------



## Zidinjo (18. März 2008)

Danke, jetzt wissens alle Wow wird wohl net abgelöst. Fc wird mit 500.000 Leute auch schon zufrieden sein. Fertig Theard CLOSE


----------



## ShaPhan (18. März 2008)

Eigentlich kommt es nich darauf an Ob das Spiel besser oder schlechter ist ( Na Gut zu schlecht sollte es nicht sein ).
Tatsache ist, WoW ist erfolgreich weil es alle Spielen.
Ich habe damit begonnen, weil mein kpl. Freundeskreis es spielt.
Wenn alle zu HDR oder eben AoC wechseln, dann werd ich auch mit wandern.
Nicht weil ich ein Mitschwimmer bin, sondern weil ich in der Gemeinschaft spielen will.

Mein Fazit: Wenn ganze Gilden abwandern dann wird es für WoW eng.
So lange nur einzelne Spieler sagen, ich gehe ist es egal.

ShaP.


----------



## Zidinjo (18. März 2008)

Bin ich auch, mein Bruder und seine Freunde haben gespielt auf dem Realm Eredar und habe immer tagelang zugeguckt bis ich beschlossen habe selbs das Spiel zu kaufen und zu spielen. Nacher wo ich 3 level 70 hatte hats auch kein spaß mehr gemacht. Und warte jetzt auf AoC mal gucken wie das Spiel wird. Hoffentlich abwechslungreich.


----------



## Drakonis (18. März 2008)

wenn man sich die entwicklung von z.b. hdro so ansieht, was es in naher zukunft so geben wird: neues gebiet, neue instanzen, erhöhung des maxlvls, levelabre waffen / ausrüstung usw.

dann wird es knapp mit wow. das hauptargument von wow ist die langzeitmotivation, diese machen sie sich aber mener meinung durch ihren item reset selber kaputt.

hdro wird denke ich, spätestens nach dem nächsten addon mehr bieten als wow. bei anderen spielen wird das ähnlich sein. 

es werden, denke ich viele spieler in den nächsten jahren von wow weg wechseln, das wird sicher auch blizzard erkannt haben und deshalb arbeiten sie an einem neuen projekt.
andererseits kenne ich einige spieler, die momentan noch wow spielen, dabei aber nicht unbedingt lust auf das spiel ansich haben, die der highcontent und die itemjagd nicht interessiert. sondern nur dort bleiben, weil sie einerseits zu faul sind, sich mit nem anderen spiel zu befassen und andererseits, weil sie bei wow leute kennen gelernt haben mit denen sie sich gern unterhalten usw. diese spielergruppe wird wow noch etwas länger erhalten bleiben.


----------



## woldemor (18. März 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> wenn man sich die entwicklung von z.b. hdro so ansieht, was es in naher zukunft so geben wird: neues gebiet, neue instanzen, erhöhung des maxlvls, levelabre waffen / ausrüstung usw.
> 
> dann wird es knapp mit wow. das hauptargument von wow ist die langzeitmotivation, diese machen sie sich aber mener meinung durch ihren item reset selber kaputt.
> 
> ...



wow wird es auch noch in einigen Jahren geben. Siehe Ultima Online.... da würde ich mir keine gedanken machen. Selbst wenn WOW in ca 5 Jahren nicht mehr geben sollte,was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, ist es für Blizzard nicht schlimm. Da  genug Umsatz mit WOW gemacht worden ist und das zählt und nichts anderes.


----------



## Zidinjo (18. März 2008)

Haste recht ^^


----------



## Jhin (18. März 2008)

woldemor schrieb:


> Selbt wenn WOW in ca 5 Jahren nicht mehr geben sollte,was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, ist es für Blizzard nicht schlimm da sich genug Umsatz im WOW gemacht haben und das zählt und nichts anderes.




Eben, ausserdem wird Blizzard eh wieder ein Top Game rausbringen. Kennt man ja von Blizzard.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich denke auch, dass WoW selbstverständlich noch eine lange Weile bestehen bleibt. Nur werden es halt nicht mehr so viele Leute spielen. Aber WoW ist schon ein Meilenstein in der MMORPG Szene, da kann man nichts nachsagen.

Dachte früher immer DaoC hat so viele Mitspieler, dass wird kein Spiel schaffen das zu topen, tja..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie dem auch sei, WoW ist ausgelutscht und daher her mit den neuen Games wie AoC und WAR.


----------



## Waldgeist (20. März 2008)

Ich glaube ihr unterschätzt die Wirkung von sozialen Netzwerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. WoW ist so groß, dass es nicht so schnell gehen wird. Es wird nicht realistisch anhand von Features verglichen, welches MMORPG mehr bietet, denn LOTRO bietet extrem viel und trotzdem hat es nichtmal annähernd vergleichbare Subscriberzahlen.

In 5 Jahren wird WoW sicherlich immer noch das erfolgreichste und größte MMO von allen sein, davon kann man ausgehen. Blizzard hat nicht umsonst hunderte von Entwicklern, die werden sich nicht auf ihrem Hintern ausruhen, sondern neue Sachen bauen, die werden halt nur nicht ins Spiel gerushed, sondern feinsäuberlichste geplant releast, gerade so schnell, dass es nicht zu wenig ist.

Denn praktisch gesehen könnte Blizzard mit ihrem Vermögen ein Entwicklerteam von 1000 Mann bezahlen, das alle anderen MMOs innerhalb eines Jahres in den Boden stampfen würde, Feature, Content und Gameplaytechnisch. Sollte ein Konkurrent auftauchen, der wirklich mehr macht als Blizzard nur ans Knie kicken, dann werden sie auch genau das tun und sie haben sicherlich auch schon Pläne für so etwas.

Blizzard macht pro Monat mehr Gewinn als fast alle MMORPGs in ihrer ganzes Lebenszeit erwirtschaften..., die lassen sich doch nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen.

Zum WoW2, da denke ich werden wir länger drauf warten müssen. Siehe Übergang von EQ1 auf EQ2 ( AC1 - AC2 ). Die Spieler haben den so zögerlich vollzogen, dass EQ2 kein Erfolg werden konnte. Inkrementelle Updates auf Basis einer anständigen Technik sind in dem Bereich wohl viel eher der richtige Weg und mit dem nötigen Kleingeld auch absolut KEIN Problem. Turbine hat beispielsweise auch innerhalb von 3 Monaten ein Coresystem komplett ersetzt, ihre KI Engine. Es muss nur die technische Basis stimmen und flexibel genug sein, dann kann man sein Spiel technisch und gameplaymäßig über 10 Jahre aktuell halten.


----------



## Zidinjo (20. März 2008)

Wenn das so ist können eigentlich gleich alle bei World of Warcraft beleiben. Finde ich bischen schade


----------



## Theobald (21. März 2008)

Fände ich ganz gut, jeder, der bei WoW bleibt, nervt nicht in anderen Spielen rum.

Für die anderen Spiele gibt es auch so noch genug Spieler, schließlich ist nicht jeder diesem Drecksspiel verfallen.


----------



## Zidinjo (21. März 2008)

Ja ein machtwort von Theobald


----------



## Amina (21. März 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Fände ich ganz gut, jeder, der bei WoW bleibt, nervt nicht in anderen Spielen rum.
> 
> Für die anderen Spiele gibt es auch so noch genug Spieler, schließlich ist nicht jeder diesem Drecksspiel verfallen.




Jop sehe ich auch so ! und erstmall das wichtige unterstrichen


----------



## Electricwolf (28. März 2008)

joa^^ meine Meinung zu dem Thema....

ich hoffe das WoW mal ein paar Abonnenten verlieren mit den 2 großangekündigten Spielen diesenm Jahr.

Allerdings ist aller Hoffung vergebens wenn man eben an die 10 Millionen bezahlten Abo´s denkt.

wie schon hier angesprochen das Gemeinschaftsgefühl zählt bei vielen. Meine besten Freunde die ich im RL kenne spielen WoW noch, auch andere die ich durch WoW kennengelernt habe und jetzt noch viel kontakt habe (Rl-treffen und  icq) spielen noch. ich nicht mehr mich macht das spiel krank. und ich bins leid zu sehen was Blizz macht um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Für das Geld was die machen mit dem spiel könnten die sich wirklich mal was neues einfallen lassen. weil patch 2.4 echt ein Witz ist. diese Dailys waren schon da es macht kein unterschied ob du jetzt 10 murlocs oder 10 Arcane Wächter jeden 2tag abwechselnd killst. Alles was als neu beschrieben wird ist shcon irgendwann mal irgendwo dagewesen und nach einer woche langweilt man sich wieder. Ich denke Blizz investiert das geld von WoW in was anderes weil wenn hunderte entwickler nicht mehr zustande bringen muss ich sagen...naja egal will nicht whinen hab ja aufgehört und mein acc an den nagel gehängt.

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist vollgendes, eigentlich sollten wir für WoW dankbar sein  durch WoW sehen die anderen Firmen wieviel profit man durch MMo´s machen kann (was ja vorher nicht so der fall war auch wenns viele spiele gab ) nicht so offensichtlich war. WoW hat denk ich mal ne Welle ins Rollen gebracht weil jeder etwas von diesem kuchen will was mich persönlcih freut weil selbst wenn 10 spiele davon floppen ein gutes ist sicher dabei....WoW hat somit viele Türen geöffnet leider lässt es nur wenig platz für Konkkurrenz. Die Zahlen von WoW sind so groß das alle die wirklich einges von dem Kuchen wollen enttäuscht sind wenn die nicht mal die 1 millionen grenze durchbrechen. und vll kann das ja zu sachen führen wie bei Vanguard unter anderem.

Also eigentlich danke Blizz und lass Raum für Konkurenz sonst wirds ja Langweilig^^

mich ist WoW los ich seh mir alles andere an was es sonst noch gibt...mit der WoW community kann ich anders auch kontakt halten.

mfg.


----------



## Tja (28. März 2008)

Wie hier schon angesprochen wurde, wenn der Schneesturm merkt, "hoppla Firma X könnte uns gefährlich werden", stellen sie halt nochmal 100  - 200 Entwickler ein, forcieren die PR Schiene noch mehr und fertig.

Und weißt hier bitte "ab 500k zufrieden". Ich glaube, wenn AoC 500k erreicht, wird man bei FC jubeln. Das wäre ein riesen Erfolg. 17 bzw. 10 Mio. Spieler sind die absolute Ausnahme, wer mit der Prognose "wir machen ein Spiel für 10+ Mio. Leute einsteigt", wird scheitern ganz einfach.


----------



## LoLTroll (28. März 2008)

Ich hoffe AoC bleibt ein Nischenspiel, kommerziell erfolgreich genug für Funcom dass es sich lohnt und weiterentwickelt wird, aber so klein, dass man nicht jeden Tag neue Kiddies von der Igno schmeißen muss, damit man einen anderen draufnehmen kann


----------



## Hasgli (28. März 2008)

Ich möchte kein 2tes WoW - allein bei dem was schon alles angesprochen wurde. Wobei ich sagen muss, das man auf einem RP Server nicht so oft Probleme hat wie wohl manche auf den PvP Servern. Würde mich freuen bzw würde es mir wünschen, dass man  bei AoC einen vollen Server hat, bei dem man vernünftig Spielen kann und nette Gruppen findet, ohne Stunden suchen zu müssen =)


----------



## Laswell (28. März 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Hi wollte mal eure Meinung wissen ob AoC WoW ablöst. und wie viele Spieler AoC ungefair spielen werden.



Und warum?

Habe heute von Okaysoft die AoC-Preorder erhalten, werde aber WoW nicht aufgeben. Wozu auch?


----------



## LoLTroll (28. März 2008)

Laswell schrieb:


> Und warum?
> 
> Habe heute von Okaysoft die AoC-Preorder erhalten, werde aber WoW nicht aufgeben. Wozu auch?



zu teuer? zu wenig Zeit beide zu zocken? ^^

Also mir wärs zu teuer 30 euronen pro monat für 2 spiele zu zahlen, die ich beide nicht "effektiv" genug zocken könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (29. März 2008)

Naja, wenn ich mir ein Singleplayerspiel kaufe, oder ein Online-Rollenspiel, dann habe ich vom Preisleistungsverhältnis nach maximal 3 Monaten beim Onlinespiel schon einen besseren Schnitt.

Vor WoW habe ich mir so ca 2-3 Vollpreisspiele im Monat gekauft. Seitdem ich WoW hatte ( Februar 2005 ), wird AoC mein 2. Vollpreisspiel in knapp 3,5 Jahren werden. Das einzige Spiel was ich gekauft habe, war das Verbrechen das Piranha Bytes/Jowood mit Gothic3 an der zahlenden Kundschaft verübt haben.

Also kann man doch sehen, mein Kaufverhalten hat sich doch entscheidend geändert, und mit einem Onlinerollenspiel auch mit monatlichen Gebühren bin ich wesentlich günstiger unterwegs als mir immer wieder Spiele nachzukaufen.

Zumal die meisten Spiele eh keine 50 € mehr wert sind, ich kauf mir jedenfalls nichts von mir Ungetestetes mehr. Lieber geb ich der Videothek 2 oder 4 €, um ab und zu mal ein Spiel auszuprobieren.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. März 2008)

So viel Spaß ich mit WoW hatte,aber bitte kein zweites. AoC und auch WAR sollen kleinere MMOG mit ein paar Millionen Spielern werden (siehe LotRO),die eine echte Community (Gemeinschaft) bilden und sich nicht wie in WoW mit ihren Leuten auf ihre Itemjagd machen. Außerdem hoffe ich,dass nicht mehr so ein hin und her stattfindet,wie in WoW mit PvE,BG-PvP,pseudo-Esport und Co. Blizzard macht doch mittlerweile alles,um WoW noch für die letzte Hausfrau aus Hintertupfingen interessant zu machen.

Eine zweite BILD im MMOG-Bereich braucht wirklich keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Laswell (29. März 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> zu teuer? zu wenig Zeit beide zu zocken? ^^
> 
> Also mir wärs zu teuer 30 euronen pro monat für 2 spiele zu zahlen, die ich beide nicht "effektiv" genug zocken könnte
> 
> ...



Siehst Du, für mich ist Effektivität nicht so entscheidend. Ich werde vermutlich AoC intensiv spielen, bis WotLK erscheint. Und dann entscheiden, wie es für mich weitergeht.

Ich habe jetzt bis Anfang Juni für WoW Gamecards aktiviert. Ich seh das alles ganz gelassen.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2008)

Laswell schrieb:


> Siehst Du, für mich ist Effektivität nicht so entscheidend. Ich werde vermutlich AoC intensiv spielen, bis WotLK erscheint. Und dann entscheiden, wie es für mich weitergeht.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt bis Anfang Juni für WoW Gamecards aktiviert. Ich seh das alles ganz gelassen.



jedem das seine ^^


----------



## Shainara (29. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Wie hier schon angesprochen wurde, wenn der Schneesturm merkt, "hoppla Firma X könnte uns gefährlich werden", stellen sie halt nochmal 100  - 200 Entwickler ein, forcieren die PR Schiene noch mehr und fertig.



Falsch, dann kauft Activison-Blizzard den Laden einfach und halbiert anschliessend die Belegschaft ;-)
Funcom zB. ist aktuell für schlappe 208 Millionen Euro zu haben.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2008)

Shainara schrieb:


> Falsch, dann kauft Activison-Blizzard den Laden einfach und halbiert anschliessend die Belegschaft ;-)
> Funcom zB. ist aktuell für schlappe 208 Millionen Euro zu haben.



Das ganze könnte man auch als einen Akt zur Monopolstellung sehen und da würde dann die EU ganz schnell mal Blizzard auf die Finger hauen.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (30. März 2008)

freu mich riesig auf AoC, wenns so gut wird wie es sich anhört hoff ich auf einen guten kommerziellen erfolg, nicht das nach 1 jahr die tore von den servern aus geldmangel wieder zu machen.


----------



## Zidinjo (31. März 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> freu mich riesig auf AoC, wenns so gut wird wie es sich anhört hoff ich auf einen guten kommerziellen erfolg, nicht das nach 1 jahr die tore von den servern aus geldmangel wieder zu machen.



Es wird wohl nicht so weit kommen. Aoc wird ein neues Zeitalter für MMo sein. Ich glaub das AoC eines der besten Spiele dieses Jahres wird. Mfg Marvin


----------



## Norei (1. April 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> AoC und auch WAR sollen kleinere MMOG mit ein paar Millionen Spielern werden (siehe LotRO),...


Sorry, aber AoC, WAR und auch LotRO träumen von einer(!) Million. Wenn AoC alles richtig macht, sind 500.000 am Anfang ein Riesenerfolg, WAR bekommt vielleicht ein paar Spieler mehr. Ziel dieser Spiele ist es, im ersten Jahr die Mitgliedszahlen zu steigern und die Spieler langfristig zu binden. 
Ich persönlich glaube immer noch, dass LotRO mit den Minen von Moria und dem Release in Asien eine gute Möglichkeit hat, die Million zu knacken. AoC und WAR müssen erst einmal beweisen, dass sie ein Konzept haben, was ein Jahr übersteht. Und WAR muss sich außerdem noch gegen WotLK durchsetzen.


----------



## Antax666 (3. April 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Und WAR muss sich außerdem noch gegen WotLK durchsetzen.




...so sieht´s leider aus! Die Firma sollte mit Hochdruck am release arbeiten. Wenn erstmal aoc und wow-addon raus sind, beides positives Feddback erhalten, ja dann wird die Luft dünn und dünner für w.a.r.

Ich freue mich auch riesig auf aoc. No Kids, gute grafik, bissl Blut, keine hüpfihüpfi Gnome oder rosa Vergelter-ZwergenPaldine! Neue Inhalte, alles neu entdecken, usw. UND derbe pvp bis zum abwinken!!!

Wenn´s verkackt...hmm ja dann halt auf in den Norden von wow...omg, wieder Blizzard beugen müssen, weil es an Alternativen fehlt, würde doch leichten Brechreiz hervorrufen.

Und diese ominöse 10mio. acc-Zahl ist zum einen völlig verdreht (da Probeacc UND diese i-net-Cafe-acc in asien!!!), zum anderen wird nur selten und sehr leise erwähnt, dass in den beiden Haupteinnahmegebieten (der alten und neuen Welt) die acc-Zahlen stetig sinken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

Ich persönlich kenne einige Leute (viele hört sich immer so derbe übertrieben an), welche nur auf eine Alternative warten. Selbst wenn Hello Kitty nen Reißer wäre, würden die meisten von meinen Bekannten sofort mit wow aufhören!




Also: bitte jeder schon pro Tag eine Jungfrau dem aoc-Göttern opfern! Besser 2 pro Tag! Auf das wir nie wieder saltischlagende Nacktelfen-dudu´s durch die arena jagen müssen!


----------



## Wolfner (6. April 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Hi wollte mal eure Meinung wissen ob AoC WoW ablöst. und wie viele Spieler AoC ungefair spielen werden.




Hoffentlich nicht, denn das hieße, dass dann der Großteil der WoW-Spieler bei AoC ist und damit: Adé RP-Server

Edit:
Wenn AoC nix wird (wonach es momentan ehrlichgesagt nicht aussieht) werd ich wohl auf WAR warten. Und wenn das auch zum in die Tonne treten ist, werd ich mir wohl mal HdRO ansehen.


----------



## Zidinjo (6. April 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, denn das hieße, dass dann der Großteil der WoW-Spieler bei AoC ist und damit: Adé RP-Server
> 
> Edit:
> Wenn AoC nix wird (wonach es momentan ehrlichgesagt nicht aussieht) werd ich wohl auf WAR warten. Und wenn das auch zum in die Tonne treten ist, werd ich mir wohl mal HdRO ansehen.



Ich werde wieder WoW zocken. Hdro ist mir zu langweilig und War wird fast genau so wie WoW vom Style usw her.


----------



## Wolfner (6. April 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Ich werde wieder WoW zocken. Hdro ist mir zu langweilig und War wird fast genau so wie WoW vom Style usw her.



Wenn Mythic es schafft die Atmosphäre der Vorlage richtig umzusetzen dann nicht ^^


----------



## Zidinjo (6. April 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Wenn Mythic es schafft die Atmosphäre der Vorlage richtig umzusetzen dann nicht ^^



Kenne Mythic nicht mal muss mal Googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jhin (9. April 2008)

Mythic = Dark age of Camelot z.b langer vor Deiner Online Zockzeit, bleib lieber mal bei WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snaady (11. April 2008)

Wo Jhin recht hat er recht xD

Also ich hab meine Online-Rollenspiel....sucht mit DAoC begonnen und leider Gottes wird es niewieder so eine community geben wie sie es damals war.

Oder vielleicht doch? Genau das erhoff ich und meine rl kumpanen und einige Zocker aus der guten alten Zeit  von AoC. Und ich hoffe auch, das es FC schafft bzw es nicht in die Spuren von WoW lenkt.

Ansonsten heist es halt weiter auf WAR warten oder auf etwas anderes ...HdRO gefällt mir leider nicht.

naja dann ma abwarten und kaffee trinken ..tee mag ich kein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamenco (13. April 2008)

Ich bin 15 und werd es mir wohl auch kaufen. Ich hab kein Problem mit rollenden Köpfen oder Blut solange es nur ein Spiel ist. Und nein, ich bin kein Flamer oder jmd der den Chat mit xD-Smilies vollspammt.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2008)

Flamenco schrieb:


> Ich bin 15 und werd es mir wohl auch kaufen. Ich hab kein Problem mit rollenden Köpfen oder Blut solange es nur ein Spiel ist. Und nein, ich bin kein Flamer oder jmd der den Chat mit xD-Smilies vollspammt.


Es geht nicht darum, ob jmd den Chat vollspammt oder nicht. Es geht um geltendes deutsches Recht!
Age of Conan wird den Stempel "Keine Jugendfreigabe" tragen und daran hat man sich zu halten egal ob es dir, mir oder sonst jemanden nichts ausmacht ob da Köpfe rollen oder Blut zu sehen ist.


----------



## Flamenco (13. April 2008)

Hat die USK irgendwelchen Einfluss auf Luxemburg?


----------



## Theobald (13. April 2008)

Wenn du in Luxemburg eine DEUTSCHSPRACHIGE Version kaufst, dann ja.

Kaufst du dir die europäische Version, dann nicht.


----------



## Helix (13. April 2008)

Ich freue mich tierisch auf AoC ...
Ich hoffe auf eine ernstzunehmende Community ohne blödes rumgeflamme im Handelschannel oder blödes angequatsche von irgendeinem Kleinkind das meint ich schenke im 3g für seine Ausbildung xD
und des gleichen.

Einfach auf ein ruhiges und actionreiches MMO.
Wo mach sich gemeinsam was Aufbaut und verteidigt !
Mir liegt bei einem MMO mehr daran mir anderen Leuten was zu unternehmen und was zu reichen als alles andere.
Für was brauch ich den sonst ein MMO ?! 
Das hat Schneesturm seit dem Addon aus den Augen verloren.
Man braucht nicht mehr grossartig was mit anderen zu unternehmen, man kriegt da sein Equiptment so oder so....

Für mich persönlich ist auch AoC da MMO des Jahres.
Es ist erfrischend neu . 
Eine total neue Welt.
Wo die Barbaren regieren, wo Blut und Tod regiert.
Die Erwachsene Community wird sichs vielleicht überlegen...
Und AoC wird sicher mehr als 2 Mio. Spieler haben. Da bin ich mir sicher.

In dem Sinne 

Auf in die Schlacht ! 

Für unseren König, für Conan ! 

Helix


----------



## Deadlord 2 (14. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob jmd den Chat vollspammt oder nicht. Es geht um geltendes deutsches Recht!
> Age of Conan wird den Stempel "Keine Jugendfreigabe" tragen und daran hat man sich zu halten egal ob es dir, mir oder sonst jemanden nichts ausmacht ob da Köpfe rollen oder Blut zu sehen ist.



Außer seine Eltern kaufen es ihm.

Zitat von http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/index.php?

3.) Darf ich AoC spielen, wenn ich unter 18 Jahren alt bin?
Ja. Du darfst das Spiel zwar nicht erwerben, dennoch haben deine Eltern die Aufsichtspflicht und dürfen selber entscheiden ob du AoC spielen darfst oder nicht. Wenn dir deine Eltern das Spiel kaufen und dir erlauben es zu spielen, darfst du auch unter 18, AoC spielen.

mfg


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

ich weiß nicht wieviele spieler aoc haben wird oder wieviele von wow zu aoc wechseln werden aber 
age of conan wird wow mit sicherheit nicht ablösen


----------



## enRaged Epic (2. Mai 2008)

Nun AoC wird von vielen noch zu sehr mit WoW Verglichen.Liegt Wahrscheinlich daran das die Meisten noch zu sehr auf WoW fixiert sind.Das was ich euch sagen kann wieso ich KEIN WoW mehr spiele.

1. Das ständige nörf der Klassen.
2. Kaum noch Anforderungen um an Epic Items zu kommen ( PvE / PvP )
3. Rp Server sind genauso wie jeder andere Server man sieht dort keine Unterschiede.

Dies sind die Gründe wieso ich aufhöre.Ich denke jeder sollte selber wissen ob er Perverse ( Unmenschliche ) Spiele spielen will.

Wenn es um die frage nun geht wird WoW ,AoC ablösen?Da bin ich mir sicher das dies nicht kommen wird.Man muss ja mal überlegen Blizz hat mit WoW sogar die Hausfrauen vom Fernseher wech bekommen was so in diesem mass noch nie vorgekommen ist.Blizz wird mit WoW einfach n1 bleiben.Trotz allem denke ich das AoC sehr erfolgreich sein wird.


----------



## PiGrimar (2. Mai 2008)

Kein Golverkauf Flame? keine Kiddy ? kein Dies nicht ? kein das nicht?

Wo lebt ihr ? Ich geben AoC 2 Wochen dann geht das Gold Flamen los.
Bei meinem letzten Online-Game hats nicht mal 3 Tage gedauert biss es Los ging ^^

Und bei fast 15 Euro im Monat werden sich das die Ein oder Anderen auch nochmal überlegen, aber von 2 Millionen Acc? abwarten.


----------



## Helix (2. Mai 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Kein Golverkauf Flame? keine Kiddy ? kein Dies nicht ? kein das nicht?
> 
> Wo lebt ihr ? Ich geben AoC 2 Wochen dan geht das Gold Flamen los.
> Bei meinem letzten Online-Game hats nicht mal 3 Tage gedauert bises Los ging ^^
> ...





LOL

2 Wochen ....

hast du jemals AoC gespielt ....

Und nur so zur Info ... 

Man darf eigentlich AoC garnicht mit WoW und Co. vergleichen da es so grosse Unterscheide beim Gameplay und alle andere gibt .
Plus kann ich mir gut vorstellen da das Spiel ab 18 ist, das Funcom locker härter durchgreifen kann als die anderen.
Da ja man eigentlich Volljahrig sein muss um das Spiel zuspielen.

Naja ich glaube weniger das AoC einen Goldmarkt hat.
Die Kiddis und Co... Naja man lernt damit leben und kann nur hoffen das auch diese Leute mal erwachsen werden *gg*

Greez 

Helix


----------



## enRaged Epic (2. Mai 2008)

enRaged schrieb:


> Nun AoC wird von vielen noch zu sehr mit WoW Verglichen.Liegt Wahrscheinlich daran das die Meisten noch zu sehr auf WoW fixiert sind.Das was ich euch sagen kann wieso ich KEIN WoW mehr spiele.



@PriGrimar Ich sage ja immer Lesen Bildet

Edit: Vertippt


----------



## PiGrimar (2. Mai 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Plus kann ich mir gut vorstellen da das Spiel ab 18 ist, das Funcom locker härter durchgreifen kann als die anderen.
> Da ja man eigentlich Volljahrig sein muss um das Spiel zuspielen.
> 
> Greez
> ...



*Psst* Helix, Willst du ein *A* kaufen ? ....."viel mir gerade so aus der Sesamstrasse ein, und das war vor 30 Jahren"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auszug aus Offz. F&A:
3.) *Darf ich AoC spielen, wenn ich unter 18 Jahren alt bin?*
Ja. Du darfst das Spiel zwar nicht erwerben, dennoch haben deine Eltern die Aufsichtspflicht und dürfen selber entscheiden ob du AoC spielen darfst oder nicht. Wenn dir deine Eltern das Spiel kaufen und dir erlauben es zu spielen, darfst du auch unter 18, AoC spielen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und nu erklär mir nochmal den Ab 18 Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enRaged Epic (2. Mai 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> *Psst* Helix, Willst du ein *A* kaufen ? ....."viel mir gerade so aus der Sesamstrasse ein, und das war vor 30 Jahren"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hm...im grunde könnte man dies machen klar.Würde nichts dagegen Sprechen aber mal ehrlich Eltern die sowas machen haben NULL VERANTWORTUNG.

Aber WAYNE.PiGrimar ich denke sowas kann nur von jemandem kommen der nicht weiß wieso es FSK gibt.


----------



## Tic0 (2. Mai 2008)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich denke nicht das AoC eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu WoW
darstellt. AoC hat was, aber einfach nichts für die breite Masse.

Es fängt mit den ungewöhnlich hohen mtl kosten an, geht weiter über die enorme Hardware Anforderung
u.s.w. Ich hab derzeit das "Glück" die General (Closed) Beta zu spielen und habe auch schon die ein
oder andere Tech Beta hinter mir... das Spiel ist zumindest bei mir derzeit einfach nur unspielbar,
ständige "Ruckler" bzw Nachlader, ewig lange Loadingscreens...

Auf den Beta Servern soll ja anscheinend noch nicht die aktuellste Version aufgespielt sein
und auch der Debug Modus scheint die Performance auch zu beeinträchtigen, aber derzeit
lässt sich das Spiel bei mir einfach nicht anständig testen. 

Die ersten Spielminuten(Stunden) die ich erleben durfte waren auch unglaublich langweilig.

AoC wird nie und nimmer an die Spielermarke kommen, die WoW derzeit hat... da bin ich
mir ziemlich sicher, daher wird das mit dem ablösen nix.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2008)

enRaged schrieb:


> Aber WAYNE.PiGrimar ich denke sowas kann nur von jemandem kommen der nicht weiß wieso es FSK gibt.


nur schade das es keine fsk für spiele mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (2. Mai 2008)

@enRaged Epic : erklärs mir dann Bitte, FSK? Was hat die FSK mir Age of Conan zu tun, wenn ihnen nicht mal der unterschied von FSK und USK geläufig ist würde ich das nochmal nachschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Nice Homepage 

@sTereoType: nur schade das es keine fsk für spiele mehr gibt
wie oben schon geschrieben, es gibt oder gab nie eine FSK für Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2008)

gut das stimmt, meinte aber das die usk anfangs nicht verpflichtend war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollo (2. Mai 2008)

Es sind 600 000 Serverplätze frei zum start von AoC und das ist genug um ordentlich zu Spielen FC bekommt so genug Geld um weiter zumachen wenn es mehr werden auch gut aber WoW ist und bleibt die Nr 1 und das 
auch noch für ein paar Jahr wie ich denke


----------



## Zidinjo (3. Mai 2008)

Hollo schrieb:


> Es sind 600 000 Serverplätze frei zum start von AoC und das ist genug um ordentlich zu Spielen FC bekommt so genug Geld um weiter zumachen wenn es mehr werden auch gut aber WoW ist und bleibt die Nr 1 und das
> auch noch für ein paar Jahr wie ich denke



Jo haste wohl recht World of Warcraft wird die nr 1 bleiben. Das wissen wir schon alle guck die anderen Beiträge an. DANKE !


----------



## Taroth (4. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel seit 1 Tag jetzt die Beta und das Game hat auf jeden fall etwas besonderes allerdings glaube auch ich nicht das es WoW ablösen wird denn mir wird einfach nicht dieser MMO Flair vermittelt es erinnert mich eher an Singleplayer Games wie Gothic und Co und ich zumindest suche definitiv ein MMO weil für Singleplayer Games muss man nicht noch zusätzlich monatlich bezahlen.

Und das starke Argument das viele Leute ansrpechen bezüglich der Grafik. Ja AoC sieht erwachsener aus was aba auch dat Spielgefühl zerstören kann =) Ich finde die WoW Grafik zB nicht zu bunt da es zur Welt passt. Und die AoC Grafik passt zu AoC aba ich weis nicht wie ich mich genau ausdrücken soll bei dem Game fehlt mir iwas -.-


----------



## TurangaLeela (4. Mai 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> ..bei dem Game fehlt mir iwas -.-



... die restlichen 67 Level ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retroactive (4. Mai 2008)

TurangaLeela schrieb:


> ... die restlichen 67 Level ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, kommt man auch erst nach 20 Lvl in das wirkliche Multiplayer Game. Von daher is klar, dass da am Anfang was fehlt. 20 Lvl sollen ja zum Lernen der ganzen Spielweise dienen, was ich irgendwie ganz gut finde, zumal dann nicht ständig die einfachsten Dinge gefragt werden.
Wer dann bei Lvl 21 angelangt ist, der kennt sich schon aus und weiss, wo´s langgeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (4. Mai 2008)

AoC wird mit Sicherheit nicht WoW "ablösen". Das ist aber auch nicht geplant seitens des Herstellers, man möchte sicher nur einen kleinen Marktanteil um glücklich zu sein.

Ich denke mit 500.000 bis vielleicht eine Million Spielern wird AoC gut bedient sein.


----------



## Taroth (4. Mai 2008)

TurangaLeela schrieb:


> ... die restlichen 67 Level ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja das auch xDD Aber denke du verstehst mich schon was ich ca meinte =)


----------



## justblue (5. Mai 2008)

Ein WoW-Aussteiger meiner entschwundenen Gilde war Beta-Tester für AoC und so begeistert davon, dass er bereits jetzt fast 50 Leute für seine AoC-Gilde beisammen hat - bevor das Spiel überhaupt erschienen ist. Alles WoW-Spieler, zum Großteil Spieler der ersten Stunde. Obwohl ich selbst nach wie vor nicht daran denke, mit WoW aufzuhören, glaube ich doch, dass AoC gute Chancen hat, ganz oben mitzuspielen. Doch dazu muss das Spiel erstmal beweisen, dass es halbwegs klaglos läuft. Tagelange Serverausfälle konnte sich vielleicht WoW in seiner Anfangszeit erlauben, mittlerweile würde so etwas von den Spielern mit der Abwanderung zu einem anderen MMORPG bestraft werden.

Ich sehe das auch nicht als Krieg zwischen den MMORPGs oder dass die "Guten" jetzt das RPG1 spielen, während die "Bösen" das RPG2 spielen. Solche Sätze sind höchstens ein Beweis für die eigene Unreife. Deppen gibts in jedem Spiel, das wird langfristig auch in AoC nicht anders sein - und schon gar nicht, wenn es erfolgreich wird. Ich freue mich, dass es jetzt noch mehr gute Alternativen gibt, falls mir einmal langweilig werden sollte.


----------



## Finsterniss (5. Mai 2008)

Ablösen wird AoC WoW auf keinen Fall, allein wegen der Altersfreigabe. Aber sie werden einen Großteil von den bisherigen WoW Spielern zu sich ziehen, allein die PvP´ler die das öde Ehrefarmen satt haben oder die RP´ler welche voller Hoffnung zu WoW gingen und Legolasse/Gimlis/Noobbutcher vorfanden.

Es bleibt die Frage ob AoC all das halten kann, was man sich vorstellt und versprochen bekommen hat.

Da kommt Blizz Einsicht einiges zu ändern zu spät, meiner Meinung nach. Das macht Blizz aber schon ewig so z.B. Voice-Chat, Arena.


----------



## Taroth (5. Mai 2008)

Mh wegen dem PvP ich denke mal die werden eher bei WAR unterkommen =) weil richtig geiles Open PvP gibt es leider nicht =(


----------



## Zidinjo (8. Mai 2008)

Warhammer ist genau das gleiche wie WoW nur bischen da und da verbessert. Freund hat Beta. Na dann freunde und ich haben schon Aoc vorbestellt.


----------



## Turican (8. Mai 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Warhammer ist genau das gleiche wie WoW nur bischen da und da verbessert.




Wie bitte ?
Warhammer kommt in keinem Bereich an WoW heran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (9. Mai 2008)

Und das weißt du, weil ?  Du bestimmt schon die Releaseversion gespielt hast.

Du bist echt so ein richtiger typischer buffed Benutzer Turican, nichts für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (9. Mai 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wie bitte ?
> Warhammer kommt in keinem Bereich an WoW heran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na da diese Frage geklärt ist, wissen wir wenigstens das WoW nie an AoC rankommen wird. Solang es solch Fanatiker gibt, hat Blizz treue Kunden und wir Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War nen Scherz, oder nicht?


----------



## Decker (9. Mai 2008)

AoC wird WoW nicht ablösen, aber es wird doch einige WoWler anlocken. Es erscheint einfach zum idealen Zeitpunkt, WoW ist wohl heute noch ausgelutschter als jemals zuvor. Patch 2.4 hat da nicht wirklich was dran geändert. Noch dazu steht mit dem Addon ein weiterer Itemreset an, der schon jetzt bei vielen auf die Motivation drücken dürfte.

Für Warhammer hingegen sehe ich immer schwärzer, wenn das Spiel auch nur zeitnah mit dem Release von WotLK rauskommen wird, dann wird es kaum Chancen haben sich am Markt zu etablieren. Alleine schon wenn die Beta für WotLK losgeht und vielleicht wieder so ein Vorab-Patch kommt wie mit 2.0, dann werden die wenigsten WoWler das Spiel wechseln wollen. Und wenn Blizzard das Addon released, dann sind die WoW Spieler für die nächsten 6 Monate sowieso mit genug Content bedient, ich sehe da kaum eine Chance für Warhammer.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2008)

Decker schrieb:


> AoC wird WoW nicht ablösen, aber es wird doch einige WoWler anlocken. Es erscheint einfach zum idealen Zeitpunkt, WoW ist wohl heute noch ausgelutschter als jemals zuvor. Patch 2.4 hat da nicht wirklich was dran geändert. Noch dazu steht mit dem Addon ein weiterer Itemreset an, der schon jetzt bei vielen auf die Motivation drücken dürfte.
> 
> Für Warhammer hingegen sehe ich immer schwärzer, wenn das Spiel auch nur zeitnah mit dem Release von WotLK rauskommen wird, dann wird es kaum Chancen haben sich am Markt zu etablieren. Alleine schon wenn die Beta für WotLK losgeht und vielleicht wieder so ein Vorab-Patch kommt wie mit 2.0, dann werden die wenigsten WoWler das Spiel wechseln wollen. Und wenn Blizzard das Addon released, dann sind die WoW Spieler für die nächsten 6 Monate sowieso mit genug Content bedient, ich sehe da kaum eine Chance für Warhammer.


was hat denn wotlk mit WAR zu tun? die beiden spiele sprechen zwei total verschiedene gruppen an spieler an.
da das aber das aoc forum ist will ichd arauf nicht weiter eingehen.

edit:@ unter mir
hats auch nicht.  viel eher hat blizzard viel von GW geklaut, aber um mich nicht weiter provozieren zu                                          lassen , wie du es offentsichtlich mit deinem post tuen wolltest, werde ich in diesem thread nur noch stiller beobachter sein.


----------



## Decker (9. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was hat denn wotlk mit WAR zu tun? die beiden spiele sprechen zwei total verschiedene gruppen an spieler an.
> da das aber das aoc forum ist will ichd arauf nicht weiter eingehen.



Natürlich Warhammer hat nix mit Warcraft zu tun...


----------



## franzmann (9. Mai 2008)

Die frage ist schon absurd wow ist wie CS nichts wird es ablösen 
Ich werde auch AOC spielen (wow acc schon gekündigt) 
freue mich auf das game und hoffe auf eine bessere community 



mfg


----------



## Durlok (9. Mai 2008)

AoC wird wow nich ablösen im sinne der spielerzahl 
aber es wird sicher ein grosser erfolg

wow ist ei super spiel ich habe es 2 jahre gespielt und breue keinen tag davon aber es ist einfach immer das selbe

AoC ist neu inovatief und bietet einen absoluten neuanfang 
also genau das was mich an WOW am anfang so begeistert hat 

und ich denke so wird es vielen gehen

deshalb glaube ich sogar das in den europäischen und amerikanischen gebieten AoC an WOW herankommen wird


----------



## Gromthar (9. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> AoC wird mit Sicherheit nicht WoW "ablösen". Das ist aber auch nicht geplant seitens des Herstellers, man möchte sicher nur einen kleinen Marktanteil um glücklich zu sein.
> 
> Ich denke mit 500.000 bis vielleicht eine Million Spielern wird AoC gut bedient sein.


Ein MMO ist idR bereits mit 200.000 bezahlten Accounts ein Erfolg. Man schaue sich HdRO an. Dort gibt es ganze 4 deutsche Server mit 1A Support und ständigen Contentupgrades, die im monatlichen Preis enthalten sind. WoW hätte dies auch nicht gebraucht, doch Blizzard verdient damit Milliarden, verpulvert allerdings wiederum auch viel für Serverwartung, Support und Weiterentwicklung. Je mehr Kunden man hat, umso anspruchsvoller wird auch die Community. Das haben sich viele Spieleentwickler mit einem kleineren Kundenstamm gespart.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob AoC WoW vom Markt verdrängen wird? Ich würde sagen nein!
Erstens ist das Kampfdesign nicht jedermanns sache (meine z.B. auch nicht) und, zweitens sind die Handwareanforderungen eher Next-Gen, verglichen Alltimegoldie WoW und hinzu kommt die sehr starke WoW Community, die sicher nicht von heute auf morgen von ~20 mio (Asien eingerechnet) WoW den Rücken zukehren wird, dazu ist nämlich auch der Sucht-, bzw. Bezugsfaktor zum Spiel mittlerweile viel zu groß. In 2-3 Jahren wird sicherlich auch WoW stetig mehr Kunden verlieren, doch bis dahin wird es auch weiterhin das meistgespielte (und zu bezahlende) MMO bleiben.
AoC wird sicher ein sehr gutes Spiel und ebenso eine Menge interessierte Spieler finden - vielleicht um die 500.000. Allerdings beginnt gerade der Sommer, und damit eine Zeit in der weniger leute vor dem PC hängen als im Winter. Daher kommt die WoW-Expansion recht gelungen und auch Warhammer steht im Herbst in den Startlöchern. Letzteres wird ebenso wie AoC sicherlich ein Renner werden, aber an WoW mit Bestimmtheit nicht heran kommen, was Spieleranzahl berifft - aber das müssen AoC und WAR auch nicht um Erfolg zu haben, wie ich schon schrieb.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass AoC und WAR einen anderen Kundenstamm ansprechen wie WoW. WoW ist und bleibt ein Game für die breite Masse - wie ein guter VW Golf. Jeder kennt ihn, viele haben schonmal einen gefahren und er läuft selbst nach 150.000 km noch immer weiter (ich weiss wovon ich spreche, hab selbst einen). AoC und WAR hingegen sind eher ... spezieller. WAR wird die gesammte PvP-Fraktion von Guild Wars, DAoC und natürlich auch WoW begeistern können. Viele werden es sich ansehen, einige werden bleiben. AoC hingegen hat eine ganz andere Atmosphäre, anderen Stil, anderes Kampfsystem. Es ist archiaischer und eher etwas für die ruhigen Gemüter, die viel auf Gilden-/Sippenleben achten und alle Spielbereiche (PvE und PvP) abdecken wollen - und auch sicher sehr interessant für die Rollenspieler. Auch der Sammeltrieb von WoW wird sicher weder in AoC noch in WAR einhalten, da Items dort eine ganz andere Wertigkeit haben - dies wird sicher auch den einen oder anderen Spieler abschrecken. Selbst Diablo2 wird noch gespielt, und da geht es um nichts anderes als um Items.

Whatever, AoC ist klasse auch wenn ich es selbst nicht spielen werde, sondern bei HdRO bleibe bis Warhammer erscheint, aber wahrscheinlich eher die Minen von Moria erkunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybella (9. Mai 2008)

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall bei WoW! Hab HdRO und Guild Wars auch gespielt, aber WoW is einfach besser meiner Meinung nach! 
Und da steckt viel Arbeit drin^^ Die einfach aufgeben? Neeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (9. Mai 2008)

Cybella schrieb:


> Ich bleib auf jeden Fall bei WoW! Hab HdRO und Guild Wars auch gespielt, aber WoW is einfach besser meiner Meinung nach!
> Und da steckt viel Arbeit drin^^ Die einfach aufgeben? Neeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo viel spaß noch. Und was grade Questen? Ehre farmen? oder Raiden?


----------



## mantigore666 (10. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch der meinung, das wow bestehen bleiben soll...  ich bin ja auch nicht dafür,
spielplätze abzuschaffen, damit die kids in kneipen rumhängen können...

was uns direkt zu usk-einstufung bringt ...  klar KANN es jeder "zwerg" spielen, er muss
nur doofe/uninteressierte/uninformierte oder assoziale eltern haben  ;-)
da liegt dann das aoc-spiel direkt neben dem aschenbecher mit dem joint und der leeren
whiskeyflasche im kinderzimmer fg

aber mal im ernst...  kein problem wenn eltern ihr kind ÜBER 16 für "reif und intelligent"
halten und es vertreten, es spiele ab 18 spielen zu lassen, aber UNTER 16 hat ein kind
nichts in solchen spielen zu suchen.

ich wünsche mir nur ein anständiges, interessantes spiel, ohne "ex-unreal-turnament-spieler",
die in kämpfen wie von der tarantel gestochen durch die gegend springen und keine "roxxor-kids",
dann bin ich schon so gut wie zufrieden  ;-)


----------



## Martok (10. Mai 2008)

mal sehen^^
von hdro hat man das ja auch schon behauptet.


----------



## Gen91 (10. Mai 2008)

Jo da möchte ich "mantigore666" zustimmen, da ich selber "erst" 17 bin. laut Gesetzt dürfte ich also nicht spielen. Wenn es jedoch ein gutes Spiel ist, werde ich es trotzdem spieln. Und ich habe keine uninteressierten etc. Eltern, die achten leider manchmal zu genau darauf, was ich mache, aber da sich bei mir keine Anzeichen von geisteänderungen eines Spieles wegen gezeigt haben (schlechte Noten, gewaltsames Verhalten, Alkoholkonsum im Übermaß etc.) finden sie es ok wenn ich ein etwas erwachseneres Spiel spiele. Ich bi auch niemand der vor dem PC sitzt und sich nur freut, wenn mindestens 2 Liter Blut fließen, wenn man jemanden tötet. Ich interessiere mich viel mehr für AoC, wegen: der Grafik und dem Spielerischen, da mich WoW, welche sich seit gut einem Jahr spiele nicht mehr fesselt. Ich habe nen 70er Char und langweilige mich ingame, außer wir gehen raiden, was so 2 mal die Woche der fall ist. Auch das mit der Inflation und den Items für jedermann bin ich unzufrieden(ohne das wäre ich zwar nicht so weit, aber egal) bei Diablo 2 musste man auch was tun für seine Items. Auch die ganzen Kiddies (jetzt nocht flamen, dass ich auch eins bin^^) stören ingame. AoC wird davon hoffe ich nicht zu viele enthalten, sodass man sich gesittet im Spiel unterhalten kann, ebenso wie in der Comunity.
Also wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat, das ich erst 17 kann er es ruhig sagen, aber ich hoffe andere Leute stört es nicht und manche werden es vermutlich auch nicht merken, es sei denn man spricht im TS, wo man es auch nicht genau feststellen kann.

Mfg Gen91


----------



## Zidinjo (10. Mai 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Jo da möchte ich "mantigore666" zustimmen, da ich selber "erst" 17 bin. laut Gesetzt dürfte ich also nicht spielen. Wenn es jedoch ein gutes Spiel ist, werde ich es trotzdem spieln. Und ich habe keine uninteressierten etc. Eltern, die achten leider manchmal zu genau darauf, was ich mache, aber da sich bei mir keine Anzeichen von geisteänderungen eines Spieles wegen gezeigt haben (schlechte Noten, gewaltsames Verhalten, Alkoholkonsum im Übermaß etc.) finden sie es ok wenn ich ein etwas erwachseneres Spiel spiele. Ich bi auch niemand der vor dem PC sitzt und sich nur freut, wenn mindestens 2 Liter Blut fließen, wenn man jemanden tötet. Ich interessiere mich viel mehr für AoC, wegen: der Grafik und dem Spielerischen, da mich WoW, welche sich seit gut einem Jahr spiele nicht mehr fesselt. Ich habe nen 70er Char und langweilige mich ingame, außer wir gehen raiden, was so 2 mal die Woche der fall ist. Auch das mit der Inflation und den Items für jedermann bin ich unzufrieden(ohne das wäre ich zwar nicht so weit, aber egal) bei Diablo 2 musste man auch was tun für seine Items. Auch die ganzen Kiddies (jetzt nocht flamen, dass ich auch eins bin^^) stören ingame. AoC wird davon hoffe ich nicht zu viele enthalten, sodass man sich gesittet im Spiel unterhalten kann, ebenso wie in der Comunity.
> Also wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat, das ich erst 17 kann er es ruhig sagen, aber ich hoffe andere Leute stört es nicht und manche werden es vermutlich auch nicht merken, es sei denn man spricht im TS, wo man es auch nicht genau feststellen kann.
> 
> Mfg Gen91




Bin auch nicht 18 bin auch 17 mir egal was die anderen meinen, bin gut in der Schule trink auch manchmal was aber nicht sooo viel das ich irgendwo penne. Rauchen tuhe ich so oder so nicht. Bin ein ganz normaler Schüler der auf eine Hochschule für M;athematik und Wirtschaft geht Habe genug freunde mit den ich rumhänge | und 17-18 ist kein großer unterschied mehr. Nur was man Auto alleine fahren darf


----------



## Gen91 (10. Mai 2008)

schön das sich da noch wer outed^^
jo sehe das genauso


----------



## mantigore666 (10. Mai 2008)

17 finde ich ja auch noch ok...  aber im original-forum gings um 15jährige, die dann auch noch
vom "forumclown" den tip kriegen, die 18 jahre wären ja nur fürs kaufen, SPIELEN könnten sie
es ja...  also sorry, DA fass ich mir an den kopp...  dann geben wir doch am besten ALLES frei...
pornos, horrorfilme ...  ach ja, und wenn wir schon dabei sind : in amerika kann man auch locker
UNTER 18 jahren in den krieg ziehen...  nur NIPPEL darf man sich - in filmen und spielen zumindest -
nicht anschauen  ;-)
ich habe in meiner wow-zeit leute kennengelernt, die ihre 7jährigen kids spielen liessen, "aber nur
zum farmen und angeln"...  ähm, klar, so sind sie dann auch aus den füssen  lach

ich bin nicht unbedingt so "gesetzestreu", aber in diesem falle finde ich es sinnvoll...  sollte die grenze
von 18 mal fallen, habe ich damit auch kein problem...  in afrika kann man ja auch mit 12 heiraten ;-)


----------



## mantigore666 (10. Mai 2008)

17 finde ich ja auch noch ok...  aber im original-forum gings um 15jährige, die dann auch noch
vom "forumclown" den tip kriegen, die 18 jahre wären ja nur fürs kaufen, SPIELEN könnten sie
es ja...  also sorry, DA fass ich mir an den kopp...  dann geben wir doch am besten ALLES frei...
pornos, horrorfilme ...  ach ja, und wenn wir schon dabei sind : in amerika kann man auch locker
UNTER 18 jahren in den krieg ziehen...  nur NIPPEL darf man sich - in filmen und spielen zumindest -
nicht anschauen  ;-)
ich habe in meiner wow-zeit leute kennengelernt, die ihre 7jährigen kids spielen liessen, "aber nur
zum farmen und angeln"...  ähm, klar, so sind sie dann auch aus den füssen  lach

ich bin nicht unbedingt so "gesetzestreu", aber in diesem falle finde ich es sinnvoll...  sollte die grenze
von 18 mal fallen, habe ich damit auch kein problem...  in afrika kann man ja auch mit 12 heiraten ;-)


----------



## Zidinjo (10. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> 17 finde ich ja auch noch ok...  aber im original-forum gings um 15jährige, die dann auch noch
> vom "forumclown" den tip kriegen, die 18 jahre wären ja nur fürs kaufen, SPIELEN könnten sie
> es ja...  also sorry, DA fass ich mir an den kopp...  dann geben wir doch am besten ALLES frei...
> pornos, horrorfilme ...  ach ja, und wenn wir schon dabei sind : in amerika kann man auch locker
> ...




2mal ????


----------



## Gen91 (10. Mai 2008)

@ Zidinjo
das is doch einaltebekanntest buffed.de porblem, man klickt auf "Antwort hinzufügen" dann hackt es, man klick nochma , weil man denkt es hat net gefunzt und schwupp is es zwei mal da


----------



## Zidinjo (11. Mai 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> @ Zidinjo
> das is doch einaltebekanntest buffed.de porblem, man klickt auf "Antwort hinzufügen" dann hackt es, man klick nochma , weil man denkt es hat net gefunzt und schwupp is es zwei mal da



Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste icq ?`?? aadde mich mal 345672487


----------



## franzmann (11. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> 17 finde ich ja auch noch ok...  aber im original-forum gings um 15jährige, die dann auch noch
> vom "forumclown" den tip kriegen, die 18 jahre wären ja nur fürs kaufen, SPIELEN könnten sie
> es ja...  also sorry, DA fass ich mir an den kopp...  dann geben wir doch am besten ALLES frei...
> pornos, horrorfilme ...  ach ja, und wenn wir schon dabei sind : in amerika kann man auch locker
> ...





Du oder die gesamte community könnt euch drüber unterhalten und ärgern nur am ende passiert das selbe wie immer von 12 bis 99 werden leute dieses spiel spielen also hört auf zu weinen 

zum topic klares nein und ausserdem schwachsinnige frage!!!


mfg


----------



## mantigore666 (11. Mai 2008)

franzmann schrieb:


> Du oder die gesamte community könnt euch drüber unterhalten und ärgern nur am ende passiert das selbe wie immer von 12 bis 99 werden leute dieses spiel spielen also hört auf zu weinen
> 
> zum topic klares nein und ausserdem schwachsinnige frage!!!
> mfg




es ist aber nett von dir, das du mir - und dem rest der community - die erlaubnis erteilst, 
das wir uns darüber unterhalten....
wenn du dich nicht unterhalten willst, dann lass es und falls du es als "weinen" ansiehst,
solltest du vielleicht noch ein bissl "reifen"  ;-)


----------



## franzmann (11. Mai 2008)

es ist ein weinen "der ist keine 18 und darf gar nicht spielen oder pornos schauen usw" lebst du hiterm mond schau dir doch das www an dann weisste was alles möglich ist 
du bist nicht gesetztreu aber willst keine kids in ein spiel haben hmmm klare aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich geh wieder sonne tanken damit ich schneller reife ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## mantigore666 (11. Mai 2008)

franzmann schrieb:


> ich geh wieder sonne tanken damit ich schneller reife ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



besser ist das  ;-)

ALLE kinder dieser welt würden ALLES ausprobieren und zwar SOFORT. das war immer so
und das wird immer so bleiben. allerdings wissen wir - hoffe ich jedenfalls - das gewisse
dinge nun mal bleibende schäden hinterlassen.
saufende kinder = debile erwachsene
rauchende kinder = zurückbleibendes wachstum
usw....

und stimmt, ich will keine kiddies im spiel....  wollte ich bei wow schon nicht, ABER dort war
es nicht zu verhindern, da die altersfreigabe sehr niedrig war. das ist bei aoc anders und daher
bin ich - in diesem falle - auch dafür, das die gesetzeslage ausgeschöpft wird.

was im internet MÖGLICH ist, weiss ich sehr gut, ist nun mal seit 13 jahren mein job  ;-)
das heisst aber nicht, das es auch GUT ist. ist dir diese aussage klar genug ?


----------



## chainsawKiller (13. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> und stimmt, ich will keine kiddies im spiel.... wollte ich bei wow schon nicht, ABER dort war
> es nicht zu verhindern, da die altersfreigabe sehr niedrig war. das ist bei aoc anders und daher
> bin ich - in diesem falle - auch dafür, das die gesetzeslage ausgeschöpft wird.



Frag mich warum immer alle von Kiddies reden, man kann mit 30 genauso ingame scheisse erzählen/machen wie ein 12 Jähriger.
Wenn man nur mit reifen leuten zusammen spielen will sollte man sich eine entsprechende Gilde suchen die solche Leute nicht aufnimmt und sich um den rest nicht scheren...


----------



## Zidinjo (13. Mai 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Frag mich warum immer alle von Kiddies reden, man kann mit 30 genauso ingame scheisse erzählen/machen wie ein 12 Jähriger.
> Wenn man nur mit reifen leuten zusammen spielen will sollte man sich eine entsprechende Gilde suchen die solche Leute nicht aufnimmt und sich um den rest nicht scheren...



Genau !. Es kommt auch Jugendliche die 12-15 sind und genau so gut benehmen wie ein 20-99.
Nur die 20-99 haben mehr Erfahrung und eine rauhere Stimme


----------



## chainsawKiller (13. Mai 2008)

> Nur die 20-99 haben mehr Erfahrung und eine rauhere Stimme


Stimmt nicht, spiel jetzt seit ich 15 bin MMOs und mich haben immer alle für weit über 18 gehalten (von der Stimme her). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, spiel jetzt seit ich 15 bin MMOs und mich haben immer alle für weit über 18 gehalten (von der Stimme her).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja übers telefon denkt auch immer jeder ich bin mein vater (und das schon mit 12) aber das liegt eher an der geräuschübetragung.
zidinjo hat schon recht mit der erfahrung. sicherlich benehmen sich auch ältere daneben aber die meisten habe schone ine gewisse erfahrung die jüngeren fehlt und auch dem entsprechend ein gewisses verhalten an den tag legen


----------

